# Malaga to Alicante Airport



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

My son is flying out of Alicante at 16:40 dec 23rd and arriving back at 23:00 dec 30th. He lives at Torrox Costa, east of Malaga. Anyone know of a cheap, convenient means of getting to/from Alicante for these flights?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

morlandg said:


> My son is flying out of Alicante at 16:40 dec 23rd and arriving back at 23:00 dec 30th. He lives at Torrox Costa, east of Malaga. Anyone know of a cheap, convenient means of getting to/from Alicante for these flights?



Train?? They're relatively cheap and efficient??

Jo xx


----------



## Nerja Boy (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,
There is a bus service Nerja to Alicante, it cost's roughly about 70 euros return, it's run by Alsa.es the site is in english

Hope this help's,
Rob x


----------



## MRVT (May 17, 2008)

The only way to do it by train is via Madrid I believe. Having just searched on the Renfe site, there are no trains on those days. The bus will probably be the best option, but as going by car takes about 4 to 5 hours, it may be a long trip!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No trains, no planes - nightmare journey which I have done dozens and dozens of times. Car/taxi or bus I am afraid.


----------

